# Hows my collection so far? Update



## gimmejr (Apr 8, 2006)

Im a newb, but how am I doing so far with my line-up. Im trying collect a well rounded group of lights. Any suggestions on what I could get next. BTW I also have a E2d inbound.


*Got a couple more since I posted this


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Hey nice going and growing light collection you have there. How about a HID to add to your set there?


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

OK, I give up, whats an HID? Its good to see people from the valley on here.




CHC said:


> Hey nice going and growing light collection you have there. How about a HID to add to your set there?


----------



## carrot (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

High Intensity Discharge. They come in all sizes, starting with something as small as a modified Mag2D to Thor-sized (spotlight), to ginormous.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Carrot, dont forget Mac's minis and ultra minis. So they really go as low as 1D sized. 


I would say go with a bigger light next. You could go HID or you could go ROP, many people out there sell modded mags. 

Also, whats on your fenix?


----------



## samosaurus (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Nice stash!  

Sam


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*



Mini-Moder said:


> Carrot, dont forget Mac's minis and ultra minis. So they really go as low as 1D sized.
> 
> 
> I would say go with a bigger light next. You could go HID or you could go ROP, many people out there sell modded mags.
> ...


 
Its a TAD Tic, got it from Tadgear.com I thought the Fenix just needed something a little extra so I put an impact device on it.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Hello Gimmejr!

You're here in the Bay Area too! As what Carrot and Mini-Moder mentioned regarding them HIDs. You've got to see one for yourself. Another member here is going to check out my SureFire L2 sometime this week before deciding to buy one or not. For them HIDs, check out the Spotlights/Lanterns/HIDs forum. The AmondoTech one called HID 3152 will soon be here locally.

Enjoy!


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Im in San Jose also. Missed the last big get together when I first joined here because I had to work. Hopefully will get to one of them to see what lights Im missing out on.


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Heres a update, just got my E2D in


----------



## Rando (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

I'm fairly new to collecting, so I don't recognize some of the lights yet. Especially ones I haven't looked at buying myself so far. What's the big silver one?


----------



## Archangel (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

How does the TADgear TIC attach? Does it just slide on? I might have to get one (or two) for my minimag(s).
http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/tad_gear_t_i_c_.htm


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

The silver one is a just a polished 8ax commander from surefire.

The tic slides on then there are three screws around the head that secure it.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Hows my collection so far?*

Nice collection! If you pick up a HA-BK KL4 for your E2D, you'll have a black L4 :shhh:


----------



## gimmejr (May 26, 2006)

Couple more, I just posted the mini mag this time cause it has a nite ize upgrade


----------



## s.duff (May 26, 2006)

nice collection. so how do you like the tad device?


----------



## gimmejr (May 26, 2006)

I took it off my L1p and put it on the L2t and like it much better on there. It seemed like my hand covered most of the flashlight and the Tic on the smaller light.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 26, 2006)

I'm really starting to like those E2Ds'. Just need some money. Just spent my last little bit on a black KL1 head for my black E1e.


----------



## CLHC (May 27, 2006)

Nice growing collection you've got going *gimmejr*.


----------

